# China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse



## Duke1980 (15. März 2016)

Hi Angelfreunde, |wavey:

durch den Trade "Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?" 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=280165 

habe ich mich nun entschlossen einige Produkte von dieser sehr günstigen Chinesischen Homepage 

http://www.aliexpress.com/category/...005453&g=y&isPremium=y&needQuery=n&isrefine=y 

zu bestellen. 

Da ich sicher nicht der einzige Angelerboardy bin der auf dieserBilligseite bestellt, habe ich mich entschlossen diesen Tread aufzumachen. 

Im Endeffekt geht es mir um die gegenseitige Hilfe, Chinesischen Billigkram bzw. billige jedoch gut fängige/laufende Köder auseinander halten zu können, um bei zukünftigen Bestellungen die Fehleinkäufe gemeinsam zu minimieren.

Wir wissen ja alle, wer billig kauft kauft teuer! Jedoch versenke und verliere ich nen superfängigen 1,27€ Köder mindestens fünf Mal lieber im Wasser als nen sauteuren 18,50€ Köder #q


Interessant wäre Eure Erfahrung der Köder im Bereich:

- Laufeigenschaften 
- Fangergebnisse 
- Produktqualität  
- Preis Leistungsverhältnis 
- Totalversager oder Wunderköder  usw. 


Ich möchte diesen Tread nicht nur auf Köder begrenzen, also falls ihr mal ne Chinesische Angelrolle, Rute, Schnur usw. 
bestellt ist das Feedback dieser Produkte hier natürlich auch sehr 
gerne willkommen.


Danke und Petri 

Duke1980


----------



## Laichzeit (15. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Der Thread gefällt mir sehr, es lohnt sich sicher, nicht alles andere in den Wobblerthread zu werfen.


http://de.aliexpress.com/item/500m-SPECTRA-Super-strong-Japan-Multifilament-PE-Braid-Fishing-Line-6LB-8LB-10LB-15LB-20LB-30LB/32418699435.html

Die 6lb Variante in schwarz.

Preis: Ich hab nur ca 8€ gezahlt, man muss immer auf Rabatte und Angebote schauen.

Produktqualität: Deutlich dicker als angegeben aber schwer zu schätzen, mindestens 0,15mm und nicht wirklich rund. Die Flechtung lässt sich recht leicht auseinanderdrehen und ist eher rau.
Knoten halten sehr gut, rutscht an FC auch nicht wie andere Schnüre und hält auch mehr als angegeben, eher 4kg.

P/L Ganz OK, wenn man bedenkt, dass man hier eher 500 Meter mittelmäßige Mono bekommt.

Empfehlung: Würde ich nicht unbedingt zum Spinnfischen nehmen, wenn man viel und weit werfen muss, sonst echt OK.
Nächstes Mal kaufe ich aber eine Achtfache.

Hoffentlich kommen bald meine Gummifische und Blinker, ich werde berichten.


----------



## Fr33 (15. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Abend,

ich bestelle da auch hin und wieder mal. Gerne auch Kleinteile....

Absolute Empfehlung sind die hier:
http://de.aliexpress.com/item/100pcs-Hooked-Snap-Pin-Stainless-Steel-Fishing-Barrel-Swivel-Safety-Snaps-Hook-Lure-Accessories-Connector-Snap/32349982013.html

Wüsste ich es nicht besser - hätte ich gesagt es wären PB X Strong Snaps. Nen gleichgroßen ROSCO Snap hab ich aufbiegen können... die hier nicht!

Auch die passenden Wirbel (Vorfachbau) sind klasse! 

http://de.aliexpress.com/item/100PCS-lot-Ball-Bearing-8-word-Swivel-Solid-Rings-Fishing-Connector-Fishing-Lure-Rings-Swivels-Small/32348307094.html


----------



## Fattony (15. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Finde ich sehr gut, weil ich schon paar Sachen bestellt habe, aber die passten irgendwie nicht in den Wobbler Thread:

http://de.aliexpress.com/item/200PCS-LOT-Fishing-Lure-Space-Bean-Snap-Swivels-Pole-belt-line-connector-space-beans-8-word/1694941806.html

Preis = Hammer! Kein Unterschied zu denen von unserem Tackledealer außer der Preis.

http://de.aliexpress.com/item/Free-Shipping-1PCS-20m-Carp-Fishing-Lurre-PVA-String-Wholesale-Carp-Fishing-PVA-Baiting-Accessory-Products/32576487390.html

Warte noch auf Lieferung.

http://de.aliexpress.com/item/Hot-30pcs-lot-Spinners-Fishing-Lure-Mixed-color-Size-Weight-Metal-Spoon-Lures-hard-bait/32230131849.html

Sind angekommen. Optik und Verarbeitung OK. (Sind auch 0,30/STK) Lauftest folgt.

http://de.aliexpress.com/item/200pcs-Fishing-Swivels-Rolling-Swivel-Connector-Rolling-Swivel-with-size-4-Ball-Bearing-Solid-Rings-Sea/32621359712.html

Warte noch auf Lieferung.

http://de.aliexpress.com/item/10Pcs-Carp-Fishing-Tackle-Durable-ABS-Lightweight-Hair-Rig-Boilie-Stop-Bait-V-Stopper-Hair-Extender/32570281596.html

Warte noch auf Lieferung. Weiß aber nicht was hier viel falsch gemacht werden soll.

http://de.aliexpress.com/item/120Pcs-Lot-Colorful-Space-Beans-Floating-Seat-Fishing-Pin-Fishing-Tackle-Fishing-Supplies/32240711015.html

Wenn es mal schnell gehen muss. :-D Lieferung folgt.


Tight Lines


----------



## Fr33 (15. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Irgendwie funzen die Links alle nicht.... ka was da los ist.


----------



## Fattony (15. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Nur meine nicht oder Laichzeits auch nicht?

Bei mir funzen alle


----------



## Fr33 (15. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Hat sich erledigt.... jetzt geht's komischerweise wieder.... Sorry


----------



## phirania (16. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYCQghzCR44


----------



## sam1000-0 (16. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*



phirania schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYCQghzCR44



Das ist die mit den Craftman's Sixthsense custom -Ruten aus Thaiwan.Schöne Clips#6


----------



## ronram (16. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

http://de.aliexpress.com/item/Top-Quality-50pcs-lot-75mm-3g-wobbler-fishing-soft-lure-bait-for-bass-Fishing-Bait-Grub/32444616717.html

Sonntag am Wasser getestet.
Das Laufverhalten hat mich staunen lassen. Die Teile rasten im Wasser richtig aus. :m


----------



## Duke1980 (16. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Ich habe mir mal den fluoreszierenden 3D Luminous Night Fishing Minnow Lure Isca bestellt. 93% Rabatt, da lohnt es sich denk ich mal den zu testen.

http://de.aliexpress.com/item/3D-Luminous-Night-Fishing-Minnow-Lure-Isca-Artificial-Hard-Fishing-Bait-82mm-8g-Minnow-Fishing-Lures/32335016365.html

Getestet wird aus beruflichen Gründen leider erst ende Mai  

Auf die geflochtene Supermacht 500 MT 12LB-80LB Angelschnur bin ich auch schon gespannt. Um den Preis,...lassen wir uns mal überraschen.

http://de.aliexpress.com/item/Great-Discount-Superpower-500m-12LB-80LB-Braided-Fishing-Line-PE-Strong-Multifilament-Fishing-Line-Carp-Fishing/2027922652.html


----------



## ronram (16. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Den Wobbler aus deinem ersten Link gibt es auch noch bei anderen Verkäufern. 
Habe den aber bisher noch nie für mehr als rund 1€ gesehen...also da kann man die ca. 16€ getrost überlesen .

(Den günstigsten Anbieter meine ich bei einem Preis von rund 0,7€ gesehen zu haben.)


----------



## Duke1980 (16. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

haha und ich war sooo stolz auf mein Schnäppchen :c


----------



## ronram (16. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Ein guter Wobbler für weniger als 1,20 ist immer ein Schnäppchen .


----------



## angelschorsch (16. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Hallo,wie läuft das mit der bezahlung?
Geht da auch Paypal?


----------



## lurchi19 (16. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Ne. SofortÜberweisung (nicht zu empfehlen), giropay (kenn ich nicht) oder Kreditkarte.


----------



## Duke1980 (16. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Paypal geht soweit ich weiss nicht. Ich habs über die Kreditkarte bezahlt. Es gibt aber auch andere möglichkeiten.

http://activities.aliexpress.com/adcms/help-aliexpress-com/pay_order.php

hier findest du die Zahlungsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## Purist (16. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*



Duke1980 schrieb:


> hier findest du die Zahlungsmöglichkeiten.



Da fehlt mein Liebling: Giropay. Läuft wie Sofortüberweisung, mit dem wichtigen Unterschied, dass dieser Dienst von den teilnehmenden Banken ist (auch von denen ausdrücklich gewünscht ist, im Gegensatz zu "Sofortüberweisung") und man sich immer ausschließlich über die Webseite der eigenen Bank einloggt und dort die Tan eingibt.

Das klappt allerdings erst ab Kosten von 1,30€, daher sollte man den Warenkorb zuvor so weit gefüllt haben, bevor man das auswählt.


----------



## lurchi19 (16. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*



Purist schrieb:


> Da fehlt mein Liebling: Giropay.



Auch wenn es da nicht steht - wird angeboten. 

http://i.imgur.com/FRxQUzm.jpg


----------



## Fattony (16. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

http://de.aliexpress.com/item/NatureHike-10L-Ultralight-Outdoor-Nylon-Folding-Water-Washbasin-Portable-Wash-Bag-Foot-Bath-Camping-Equipment-Travel/32470987733.html

Wäre evt. was für den Eimerthread 

Bei uns jedoch deutlich teurer - oder? ;+


----------



## kuhnikuehnast (16. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Darf ich vorschlagen die ganzen Diskussionen über Bezahlung etc. in dem anderen Thread zu schreiben? Fände es ziemlich cool, wenn hier nur kurz die bestellten Teile + Bericht stehen würden. Das macht es für jeden, der auch mal was bestellen will bedeutend einfacher auf Erfahrungen zurückzugreifen und sich nicht erst durch Millionen Beiträge zu wühlen... 

lg Kuhni


----------



## Fattony (16. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Meiner Meinung nach passt das doch auch hier rein. Wir können ja nicht wegen jedem Ding nun einen neuen Thread eröffnen.

Gibt ja schon den Wobblerthread wo auch schon viel allgemeines drinnen steht, und den Gummifisch - Thread der in der Versenkung verschwindet.

Wenn wir nun einen Thread haben, wo alles was man über das Chinazeugs wissen muss, drinnen steht - finde ich das eig. in Ordnung.

Die Arbeit mit dem durchwühlen muss man sich halt machen. Aber 5-6 Thread ist doch auch zuviel.


----------



## Darket (16. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Erfahrungsberichte für Schnur, geflochten und Mono würden mich sehr interessieren. Habe da gemischte Erfahrungen. Hatte mal Mono geordert, die qualitativ einwandfrei war, bei denen auf der Spule aber deutlich unter den angegebenen 500m drauf war. Könnte natürlich ein herstellerseitiger Fehler mit Metern und Yards sein, aber sowohl im Netz als auch auf dem Aufdruck stand 500m. Geflochtene habe ich auch mal bestellt, aber noch nicht aufgespult. Ist halt nicht übermäßig glatt und die Durchmesserangaben sind noch deutlich untertriebener als bei Markenherstellern. Wobei Knotenfestigkeit absolut ok war.


----------



## Darket (16. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Ich denke auch grade drüber nach mir eine sehr günstige Tüte (UL) zu ordern, die echt klasse aussieht. Mein Vater schwört auch auf Rollen von AliE. Der nutzt die halt 5,6 mal im Jahr am Mittelmeer und kommt damit einwandfrei zurecht. Habe vor anderthalb Jahren auch damit gefischt und v.a. seine größeren Multis zum Schleppen haben da auch Fische gedrillt und das ohne Probleme. Kann aber wenig zum dauerhaften Dienst sagen.


----------



## wowa777 (16. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*



Darket schrieb:


> Ich denke auch grade drüber nach mir eine sehr günstige Tüte (UL) zu ordern, die echt klasse aussieht. Mein Vater schwört auch auf Rollen von AliE. Der nutzt die halt 5,6 mal im Jahr am Mittelmeer und kommt damit einwandfrei zurecht. Habe vor anderthalb Jahren auch damit gefischt und v.a. seine größeren Multis zum Schleppen haben da auch Fische gedrillt und das ohne Probleme. Kann aber wenig zum dauerhaften Dienst sagen.




Was denn für eine UL rute ? Bin auch gerade auf der Suche


----------



## Darket (16. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

http://s.aliexpress.com/qmUFBnai
Sieht halt mit der sehr parabolischen Aktion aus wie eine richtige Spaßrute. Erwäge ernsthaft zu bestellen. Wenn's nix für mich ist, kommt sie in den Keller und wenn meine Tochter  in ein paar Jahren dann alt genug bist und auch mal wissen will, was Papa so am WE macht und mitkommen will, kann sie dann damit ihre ersten anglerischen Gehversuche machen.:q


----------



## jranseier (16. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*



Darket schrieb:


> http://s.aliexpress.com/qmUFBnai
> Sieht halt mit der sehr parabolischen Aktion aus wie eine richtige Spaßrute.



Ist das jetzt ein CDM Produkt |supergri

ranseier


----------



## DeralteSack (16. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Wahrscheinlich! Ist aber scheinbar noch nicht erschlossen, weshalb die Rute auch noch nicht bestellbar ist!:q:q:q


----------



## Fattony (16. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Was bedeutet denn CDM? *nixwissen*


----------



## jranseier (16. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

<Ironie> CDM (China Domestic Market) in Analogie zu JDM (Japan Domestic Market) </Ironie>

ranseier


----------



## jranseier (16. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*



DeralteSack schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich! Ist aber scheinbar noch nicht erschlossen, weshalb die Rute auch noch nicht bestellbar ist!:q:q:q



Und wahrscheinlich zu günstig :q

ranseier


----------



## Darket (16. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Woran machst Du fest, dass die nicht bestellbar ist? Bei mir steht nix und ich könnte auf Kaufen drücken. Ich beobachte die schon nen Moment, zwischenzeitlich stand in der Artikelbeschreibung, dass sie nicht lieferbar ist, das steht aber nicht mehr da.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (16. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Wüßte nicht was man daran falsch machen könnte

http://de.aliexpress.com/item/Sheran-30pcs-lot-Including-5-0-4-0-3-0-2-0-1-0-Sea-Fishing/32531340787.html


----------



## DeralteSack (16. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Bei mir sind die Felder grau und lassen sich nicht anklicken.


----------



## Bassjunky (16. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Ich habe zwar gute Erfahrung mit Aliexpress und den vernöstlichen Billigprodukten gemacht, möchte mich dennoch dagegen aussprechen dort zu kaufen. Diese ganze Internetbestellerei ist nicht wenig schuld daran, das Die Örtlichen immer teurer werden(müssen) oder gleich schliessen müssen. Und das nur um bei Wirbeln 10 Cent zu sparen? Bitte führt unser Hobby doch richtig aus, auch wenn es mal etwas teurer wird. Ein Rennfahrer bestellt ja auch keine Billigkupplung aus China.


----------



## Laichzeit (16. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Ich lass genug Geld im örtlichen Handel liegen und das Chinesen-Zeug kommt da eher noch zusätzlich drauf.
Das Meiste ist nur zum Ausprobieren und neben den günstigen Preisen lockt doch auch der Überraschungsei-Effekt, man weiß ja im Voraus nicht zuverlässig, wie das Produkt ist.


----------



## Lorenz (16. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Wüßte nicht was man daran falsch machen könnte
> http://de.aliexpress.com/item/Sheran-30pcs-lot-Including-5-0-4-0-3-0-2-0-1-0-Sea-Fishing/32531340787.html



Ich tät wegen Fälschungen aufpassen. Bei ebay hab ich mal bei einem chin. Händler Owner Haken gesehen, die es sonst nirgendwo gab |rolleyes
Du könntest z.B. die Owner Hakennr. googlen und die Bilder vom Anbieter mit denen von der Herstellerseite oder bekannten Shops vergleichen.


----------



## Darket (17. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Ich glaube nicht, dass der stationäre Handel gerade bei Angelequipment unter so Plattformen wie Aliexpress besonders leidet. Beim Onlinehandel an sich sieht das sicherlich anders aus, wenn da sehr günstige Angebote für klassische Markenware kommen, aber z.B. die diversen Wobbler, die ich bestellt habe, habe ich nur gekauft, weil das Angebot so super war/ist und ich wenig falsch machen kann. Hätte ich jetzt nicht für 50 Tacken einiges bestellt, hätte ich auch im Laden keine Wobbler gekauft. Und ich glaube ich bin nicht allein, wenn ich sage, dass mein örtlicher Tackledealer ganz gut Kohle von mir kriegt.


----------



## Darket (17. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*



DeralteSack schrieb:


> Bei mir sind die Felder grau und lassen sich nicht anklicken.



Kommt bei mir bei verschiedenen Artikeln manchmal kurz vor, ist dann aber meist beim Aktualisieren der Seite wieder ok. Ist glaube ich ein technisches Problem.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (17. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Ich tät wegen Fälschungen aufpassen. Bei ebay hab ich mal bei einem chin. Händler Owner Haken gesehen, die es sonst nirgendwo gab |rolleyes
> Du könntest z.B. die Owner Hakennr. googlen und die Bilder vom Anbieter mit denen von der Herstellerseite oder bekannten Shops vergleichen.



Aufpassen zwecks Fälschungen da geb ich dir vollkommen recht.
Man findet auch durchaus Spinner die als Mepps vermarktet werden, was sie aber definitv niicht sind.

Man könnte hier durchaus nachdenklich werden, abgebildet ist nen Wide Gap und in der Beschreibung (und auch auf der abgeb. Packung) steht Offset Shank.
Auch die Owner Modell-Nr. 5101 ist definitv der Offset Shank.
Zudem ist bei allen 5 abgebildeten Packungen immer die Modell-Nr. 5101-111 angegeben, diese steht aber nur für den 1/0 und nicht die anderen Größen.

Die Größen kann man hier halt nicht vergleichen, da wie gesagt ein Wide Gap gezeigt wird und ein Offset Shank verkauft werden soll.
Was man nun letztlich bekommt, das weiß wohl nur der freundliche Chinamann :q


----------



## DeralteSack (17. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Bei typischen Marken bin ich auch immer etwas skeptisch. Man kann Glück haben, aber auch mal Pech. 
Die Sachen, die ich in China kaufe, sind meist typische Produkte von dort. Auch sind es manchmal ganz klar Produkte, welche von anderen Herstellern mit ihren eigenen Logo verkauft werden. 
Wenn dann mal schaut, findet man beispielsweise auch mal ne Rolle die man von nen bekannten Hersteller kennt für ein paar Euro billiger. Dann kommt aber noch Steuer, Zoll und Co. und der Endpreis ist nur gering weniger als das bekannte Produkt. Da kann ich das dann auch im deutschen Laden kaufen und bekomm noch nen Gummifisch als Werbegeschenk dazu.
Interessant sind hauptsächlich typische Chinaprodukte für mich, die man hier im Laden so nicht findet oder auch mal der Reiz ein ähnliches Produkt eines bekannten Markenproduktes zu testen.


----------



## Purist (17. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*



Bassjunky schrieb:


> Diese ganze Internetbestellerei ist nicht wenig schuld daran, das Die Örtlichen immer teurer werden(müssen) oder gleich schliessen müssen. Und das nur um bei Wirbeln 10 Cent zu sparen?



Heute spricht man wohl eher von 10-30 Cent pro Stück, plus Versandkosten plus evtl. Mindermengenzuschlag. Der Onlineinlandshandel muss mit globaler Konkurrenz wohl oder übel leben lernen.

Haben wir Kunden uns dieses Wirtschaftsmodell erdacht, oder waren es Manager, die Asienproduktion schon vor 40 Jahren für eine Notwendigkeit ansahen, um hier Arbeitsplätze zu vernichten und die Profite zu maximinieren? 
Damals ahnte noch niemand, dass Kunden bald selber Kleinstmengen per Computer bestellen könnten und dabei die gängigen Einzelhandelspreise derart drastisch unterbieten würden.



Bassjunky schrieb:


> Bitte führt unser Hobby doch richtig aus, auch wenn es mal etwas teurer wird. Ein Rennfahrer bestellt ja auch keine Billigkupplung aus China.



Volkswagen hat seit 30 Jahren eine Getriebefabrik in Shanghai, wenn die Standardteile des Rennfahrers auch billig aus China kämen, würde er sie dort auch bestellen. 
Ich würde das Hobby auch gerne schöner ausführen (richtiger gibt's nicht), aber die Zeiten, als das Equipment noch hochqualitativ war und ausschließlich aus Europa kam, sind schon lange vorbei.


----------



## captn-ahab (17. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Der Cayenne wird zu über 90%!!! in Rumänien gebaut. Frag mal einen Porsche Fahrer ob er einen Dacia fahren würde, der würde nie sagen, dass er ein Auto aus Rumänien fahren würde 

Viele Kleinteile sind imho einfach zu teuer.
10 Snaps von Spro hier im Laden kosten 1,29€, bei Aliexpress kosten gleichwertige bei 100 Stück 1,49€.

Aber:
Ich unterstütze sofern es geht die örtlichen Händler. Wenn die weg sind ists mehr als schade!


----------



## arcidosso (17. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Grundsätzlich haben die Kritiker recht. Aber ... wir pflegen ein relativ teures Hobby ( Eqipment und Fahrten/Betriebskosten). Wenn ich dabei sparen kann, desto besser. 
 Dennoch, Spitzenprodukte wie Rapala, Salmo , Nils Master pp. werden sich auf Dauer halten.
 Nur , wenn einer dieser sog. Spitzenwobbler sein Seemannsgrab findet, bin ich trauriger als bei sog. Chinawobbler. 
 Ja, ich habe diese auch gekauft aufgrund vieler Forumsbeiträge. Optisch absolut in Ordnung, der Praxistest der 2016-Käufe steht noch aus. 
 Gibt es dabei nichts zu meckern, werde ich weiterhin  günstig einkaufen, dh. auf dem asiatischen Markt.
 Übrigens, die hier so hoch  gelobte   Japan-Ware kommt auch aus Asien, wie es das Herkunftsland schon aussagt. 
 Ein Zusatz noch. Bei Ali... habe ich auch Rapala-Wobbler gesehen, preislich um die 20 Dollar. Nun, da kann ich diese auch hier kaufen.
 Ansonsten steht dem freien Handel nichts im Wege.


----------



## Lorenz (17. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*



arcidosso schrieb:


> Übrigens, die hier so hoch  gelobte   Japan-Ware kommt auch aus Asien, wie es das Herkunftsland schon aussagt.


 
Japan ist aber nicht China/Thailand/Vietnam/..., deswegen wirbt man ja bei hochwertigen Produkten mit 'made in Japan' (oder 'designed/engineered in Japan'). Südkorea liegt vom Image dazwischen.


----------



## Fr33 (17. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Wenn ich das immer Lese mit Arbeitsplätzen vernichten usw. In jedem Wirschaftshandeln bleibt mal was auf der Strecke - Marktbereinigung. 


Ich sehe das Problem eher darin, dass nicht wenige stationäre Händler halt noch Ihren Stiefel aus längt vergangen Zeiten durchziehen - wenn dann auch noch ein beschissener Service dazu kommt -voila!. 


Der Konsument von heute ist wählerischer und vorallem aufgeklärter als Früher! Die meisten Online Händler bei denen ich in D bestelle haben halt nen min 1 Stationäres Geschäft und halt als 2. Standbein den Online Handel..... haben viele damals nicht mitgemacht und krebsen und vor sich und schimpfen aufs Internet.


----------



## Darket (17. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Mal zu Lieferzeiten, hab's Grad schon in den Wobblerthread geschrieben, eine meiner Lieferungen kam grade nach weniger als zwei Wochen.


----------



## Laichzeit (17. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*



DeralteSack schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich! Ist aber scheinbar noch nicht erschlossen, weshalb die Rute auch noch nicht bestellbar ist!:q:q:q



Hier ist die Rute bestellbar.
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/cheap-ul-spinning-rod-1-8m-0-8-5g-lure-weight-ultralight-spinning-rods-2-5LB/32580349535.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.305.Utn29Z


----------



## Lorenz (17. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*



Darket schrieb:


> Mal zu Lieferzeiten...



Wegen der Freigrenze der Einfuhrabgabe habe ich zweimal das selbe Produkt am selben Tag bestellt. Durch die Zeitverschiebung wurde das eine wohl am nächsten Tag erst abgefertigt. Das eine Päckchen ist seit einer Woche da und das andere gerade eben gekommen. Das Beispiel verdeutlicht schön, das selbst bei vermutlich identischem Postweg unterschiedliche Lieferzeiten zustande kommen können.


----------



## Laichzeit (17. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Mein Zeug liegt jetzt auch schon fast 2 Wochen beim Zoll...
Ich hoffe, dass heute mal was in der Post landet.


----------



## Darket (17. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Ich war auch echt überrascht. Sendungsverfolgung hat bis zum Lieferdatum nicht funktioniert, aber offenbar hat die zuständige Zollbehörde fix gearbeitet. Aber eventuell haben die das Paket kurz geschüttelt und fanden dem Klappern nach die Inhaltsangaben "Fishing Lures" dann auch glaubwürdig.


----------



## Laichzeit (17. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Pesca-Artificial-Lure-24pcs-0-6g-5cm-Fishing-Worm-Swimbaits-Jig-Head-Soft-Lure-Fly-Fishing/32436246038.html
Jetzt sind die Gummis gekommen.
Getestet hab ich noch nichts aber sie fühlen sich schon mal sehr gut an.
Leider haben die Gummis einen nicht sehr starken, aber sehr chemischen Eigengeruch, der vielleicht von dem öligen Trennmittel in der Verpackung stammt.
Hoffentlich werde ich dem mit Spülmittel oder Salz Herr, denn der Geruch ist sehr unangenehm und haftet auch an den Fingern.


----------



## Fattony (23. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

:m

http://www.amazon.de/Mil-Tec-Neck-Knife-9-cm/dp/B0085TKBB6/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1458767018&sr=8-8&keywords=mil+tec+messer


http://de.aliexpress.com/item/High-..._9&btsid=f7308d5b-ab6c-4ed5-ae31-c282520d533e


----------



## ronram (24. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Heute wurden mir die bestellten Snaps geliefert.




100 sollten es pro Tüte sein. Rechts habe ich  nachgezählt: 111
Links: 102
Das fühlt sich gut an .


----------



## Darket (24. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Ich habe heute die weiter vorn genannte Tüte sowie noch ein paar Minicranks bestellt. Außerdem habe ich noch drei andere Wobblerbestellunven offen. Habe da insgesamt jetzt für rund 80 Euro Waren bestellt. Bin gespannt.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Werd ich mal im Auge behalten wie sich da der Preis noch bewegt in nächster Zeit.
Schade das es sie nur mit 100m anscheinend gibt

http://de.aliexpress.com/item/8-Stands-line-VARIVAS-brand-Light-Green-8-weaves-Max-Power-PE-braided-fishing-line-made/32390522907.html?s=p


----------



## muffffm (25. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Schon mal einen Fisch gefragt was er besser findet China oder Euro wobler ?

Gesendet von meinem CUBOT_NOTE_S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Darket (25. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Ich hab's versucht, aber dann habe ich zu meiner Überraschung bemerkt, dass Fische nicht sprechen...


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*



captn-ahab schrieb:


> Viele Kleinteile sind imho einfach zu teuer.
> 10 Snaps von Spro hier im Laden kosten 1,29€, bei Aliexpress kosten gleichwertige bei 100 Stück 1,49€.
> 
> Aber:
> Ich unterstütze sofern es geht die örtlichen Händler. Wenn die weg sind ists mehr als schade!



Genau an diesen Kleinteilen verdient dein Händler aber...

Bie mir vor Ort kosteten die Spro Snaps 0,75€ und inzwischen 0,99€. Hatte mich zum Preis von 0,75€ ordentlich eingedeckt.

Wenn ich pro Saison jetzt 100 Stück verbrauche, dann wäre meine Ersparnis 6 Euro...allerdings kommt ja noch Versand und Steuer hinzu. Und natürlich die Zeit, die es braucht die Dinger zu bestellen.

Und wenn du richtig viel nimmst, dann muss nur mal ne Charge Mist sein und du hast nur Geld verbrannt.

Ist das nun wirklich ein guter Deal? |kopfkrat


----------



## Purist (25. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Wenn ich pro Saison jetzt 100 Stück verbrauche, dann wäre meine  Ersparnis 6 Euro...allerdings kommt ja noch Versand und Steuer hinzu.  Und natürlich die Zeit, die es braucht die Dinger zu bestellen.
> 
> Und wenn du richtig viel nimmst, dann muss nur mal ne Charge Mist sein und du hast nur Geld verbrannt.
> 
> Ist das nun wirklich ein guter Deal? |kopfkrat



Klar, du musst erstens nicht mehr als 50 oder 100 Stück kaufen, zweitens zahlst du weder Steuern noch Versandkosten. Defacto kostet ein AliE Snap (unterste Preisregion) dann nur 1,5 Cent pro Stück, hierzulande zahlst du für vergleichbare Qualität 7,5 - 12 Cent pro Stück, plus Versand- oder Spritkosten. 

Der kleine Unterschied: Man muss bei der Chinaware im voraus planen, bekommt die Ware erst 2Wochen, i.d.R. 4 Wochen, bis zu zwei Monate (spätestens) später. Die Ideale Aufgabe für die Nebensaison. Stimmt die Ware nicht, kannst du dir sogar Geld zurückholen, weil der Händler dein Geld erst bekommt, wenn du zufrieden bist.


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Und der ganze Aufwand für ein paar Euro...die Zeit kann man lieber mit Klugschei**en beim örtlichen Händler vertrödeln und noch 2 Kaffe (schon eingepreist) trinken.


----------



## Laichzeit (25. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Zum nächsten Händler habe ich 25km Anfahrt, das kommt auch noch auf den Preis dazu.aber Kleinzeug kauf ich meist so nebenher, wenn ich zum Händler gehe.

AliE ist für mich aber besonders interessant, da es da auch eher unübliches Zeug gibt, wie diese Rute, eine Mischung aus Stippe und Tenkara, für die Längen unschlagbar leicht.

Sowas hohle ich mir vielleicht zum Köfis angeln.
http://de.aliexpress.com/item/Top-q..._8&btsid=0864774d-0a57-46fc-8978-d0d3643efd90


----------



## Purist (25. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> die Zeit kann man lieber mit Klugschei**en beim örtlichen Händler vertrödeln und noch 2 Kaffe (schon eingepreist) trinken.



Jedem wie er mag. Die einen finanzieren mit ihren Einsparungen über eine Weile einen ganzen Urlaub, manche spenden ihr Geld lieber, die anderen ziehen dem Händlerkäffchen dann doch lieber eine richtige Bar vor. 

Trotzdem steht der Einzelhandel demnächst, dank globalem Privathandel, vor einem aberwitzigen Kahlschlag und damit meine ich keineswegs nur die Angelgerätehändler. Bei AliE und Co (es gibt inzwischen unzählige solcher Plattformen) kannst du schließlich fast alles günstig kaufen, nur im Westen etablierte Markenware ist dort übertrieben teuer. Auf die ganzen "Labeldraufpappmarken" trifft das aber nicht zu.


----------



## Slick (25. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Kommt alles immer auf den Materialbedarf an.

Einer versenkt 10 Gummifische im Jahr,der andere an einem Tag.

Da man wieso vor Beginn der Angelsaison sein Tackle prüft und bestellt ist es auch kein Mehraufwand direkt in China zu bestellen und die ganzen Zwischenhändler zu umgehen.


----------



## Fr33 (25. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Jedes Unternehmen und jeder Unternehmer steht nicht erst seit kurzem der globalen Veränderung entgegen. Ich arbeite auch in einem größerem Unternehmen im Vertrieb und verkaufe Ware von A nach B ... quer über den Globus. Da ist immer ein Kunde der eine ähnliche Ware für seine Anwendungsbereiche ggf günstiger bekommt. War war immer so und wird auch immer so sein. Da hat man diverse Möglichkeiten.... passt man sein Produkt(e) entsprechend qualitativ an und senkt entsprechend den Preis, nimmt man kurzfristige Verluste hin oder versucht man den Mehrpreis durch Zertifikate, Service, Garantien, Liefertreue, Lagerangebote usw. zu verbessern.....

Ja das war sehr weit ausgeholt - aber diese Situation spiegelt doch seit Jahren die Situation mit lokalen Angelgeräte Händlern wieder. Viele sind noch in den 90er stehen geblieben. Sortimente werden nicht an die Kundschaft angepasst. Trend ist heute eindeutig Spinnfischen. Rund um die größeren Flüsse ggf. noch das Feedern. Wie sich ein kleiner Laden da teilweise erlauben kann 2m Regal für PIlker und Co. für den Norwegeneinsatz rein zu packen, anstelle von Gerät das eben den lokalen Anforderungen passt. Ne Option wäre ein Ladengeschäft und als 2. Standbein eben nen OnlineShop um solche Dinge halt auch über die normale Fahrdistanz zu verschleudern.

Wichtiger Punkt der gerne genannt wird, ist der Service. Und da habe ich schon sooon vieles erlebt - da haut mich fast nix um. Hier ein paar Beispiele:

1) Händler führte die Marke YAD. Ich interessierte mich für eine Matchrute aus einer Serie die der Händler da hatte. Aber mein gesuchtes Modell müsste er bestellen. Hätte ich gerne gemacht - hätte aber was unterschreiben sollen, dass ich die Rute dann nehme. Sprich - er bestellt die mir mit, ich kann von der Rute dann halten was ich will und müsste Sie dennoch nehmen? Hab dann dankend abgelehnt... 

2) Hatte für meinen Put On Kescher nen schönen Barbenlöffel gesehen. Musste aber bestellt werden (auch ein lokaler Shop den es nicht mehr gibt). Kein Thema würde alles nortiert usw. Nach 4 Wochen war der Kescherkopf nicht da. Nach 2 Monaten und x Telefonaten immer noch nicht. Nach 10Wochen bin ich persönlich hin und mir wurde dann kleinlaut gesagt - der wurde noch gar nicht bestellt, da man erst genung Order sammelt um beim Großhändler zu bestellen....

Hab noch X so Beispiele....  Das Argument, wenn kein Angler mehr beim lokalen Geschäft kauft, müssten wir unsere Angelköder im Netz bestellen lasse ich nicht gelten. Dann entdeckt jmd anderes die Chance und man bekommt wie teils jetzt Würmer und co. in Tierhandlungen, Sportgeschäften usw....


----------



## arcidosso (25. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

FR33 ... dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen. Ich komme aus GE. Eine Stadt, die einzig und allein den RH-Kanal als Angelgewässer anbieten kann. Dementsprechend sind lokale Angelfachgeschäfte so gut wie ausgestorben. Ich denke, der lokale Händler hat nur eine Chance, wenn er vier Kriterien erfüllt. 
 Er bietet
 - See-/Wasserlage
 - Mietboote
 - Tageskarten und 
 - ein Equipment. 
 Diese Kriterien erfüllen zB Händler am Biggesee. Diese Talsperre ist 110 k entfernt. So weit kann ich nicht fahren, um mir Kleinzeug, zB Wirbel, Haken pp. zu kaufen.
 Da bin ich froh, dass ich im Internet einkaufen kann. Ich habe über dieses Forum ebenfalls die China-Ware entdeckt, einiges bestellt und auch bekommen. Sehr preiswert, aber der Praxistest steht noch aus. Ich habe bisher überwiegend im Kunstköderbereich mit Nils Master und Rapala gefischt. Der Abriss eines solchen Kandidaten tat und tut weh. Da doch lieber ein günstiges Modell. Ob China- Wobbler laufen, entscheidet ganz allein der Fisch, nicht ich. 
 Ansonste, ich bin vom China-Markt ganz angetan. Wie gesagt, Kunstköder und Kleinmaterial. Bei Ruten und Rollen, hmmh, die hätte ich gern vorher in meiner Hand gehabt. Aber sonst, ... kein Problem.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (25. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Mein Zeug liegt jetzt auch schon fast 2 Wochen beim Zoll...
> Ich hoffe, dass heute mal was in der Post landet.


lies das kleingedruckte beim zoll kann sein das es zurück geht oder vernichtet wird da nicht rechtzeitig abgeholt.....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (25. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

habe diverse wobbler bekommen ...sehen geil aus haben nur einen nachteil LAUFEN schexxe.....kann man aber bei dem preis verschmerzen.die billigwirbel taugen auch nichts sollte man teurere nehmen.also ich nehme dann doch liebe mepps oder aglia die laufen wenigstens.haken rosten zu schnell  im süßwasser.....na ja sollte man eh nach jedem angeln wechseln.also am anfang war ich begeistert inzwischen hat es sich gelegt da die teuren sachen eh beim zoll landen und dann kommt noch einiges plus fahrkosten hinzu und dann kann ich eh zu moritz fahren sind nur cents mehr und da kann ich dann meckern wenns nicht läuft.....


----------



## ayron (25. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*



arcidosso schrieb:


> FR33 ... dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen. Ich komme aus GE. Eine Stadt, die einzig und allein den RH-Kanal als Angelgewässer anbieten kann.



Du hast doch die Domäne, dann noch Schroll und Läden in Duisburg, Oberhausen ect.. Ich denke da geht es vielen schlechter|kopfkrat
Trotzdem lohnt sich der Blick gen Osten


----------



## muffffm (25. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Kommt ihr auch in den Genuss des angeln? Vor lauter Hightech. Wo bleibt da die Entspannung

Gesendet von meinem CUBOT_NOTE_S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nelearts (25. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*



arcidosso schrieb:


> Da bin ich froh, dass ich im Internet einkaufen kann. Ich habe über dieses Forum ebenfalls die China-Ware entdeckt, einiges bestellt und auch bekommen. Sehr preiswert, aber der Praxistest steht noch aus. Ich habe bisher überwiegend im Kunstköderbereich mit Nils Master und Rapala gefischt. Der Abriss eines solchen Kandidaten tat und tut weh. Da doch lieber ein günstiges Modell. Ob China- Wobbler laufen, entscheidet ganz allein der Fisch, nicht ich.
> Ansonste, ich bin vom China-Markt ganz angetan. Wie gesagt, Kunstköder und Kleinmaterial.




Hej arcidosso,

stimme Dir teilweise zu.
Asia-Artikel können ganz gut sein, müssen aber nicht.
Z.B. bei Wobblern nur in den Kunststoff eingespritzte Ösen die dann bei einem Drill ausbrechen. Pech für beide Seiten#c.
Qualität hat halt ihren Preis, der Preis macht aber nicht alles.
Ich bin da sehr sehr vorsichtig nachdem ich schon schlechte Erfahrungen mit Billigware gemacht habe.
Deshalb bei mir eher das Motto: "Wer billig kauft zahlt teuer".

Gruß, Nelearts


----------



## arcidosso (25. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Hej nelearts, 

 natürlich bin ich ziemlich auf der sicheren Seite, wenn ich die bewährten teuren Produkte kaufe. Aber ... , wenn ich Aliiexpress so durchblätter ..., jetzt kann ich die Frauen mit ihren Katalogen verstehen. Da kommt schon mal der Click mit dem Daumen. 
 Die wenigen Asia-Wobbler die ich habe, werden leider erst im Juni den Praxistest machen. Dannn werde ich sehen, ob günstig auch wirklich günstig ist. Du weißt, meine Naturköder sind mit Sicherheit nicht aus dem Programm. 

 Gruß U.


----------



## Laichzeit (25. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*



esox02 schrieb:


> lies das kleingedruckte beim zoll kann sein das es zurück geht oder vernichtet wird da nicht rechtzeitig abgeholt.....



Ist inzwischen alles angekommen, ging nur ewig.
Sobald ich ans Wasser komme, wird alles getestet.

http://de.aliexpress.com/item/Fishing-lure-metal-colorful-pattern-spoon-4-4cm-1-7in-3-5g-free-shipping/32261039302.html
Vorab haben die kleinen Spoons schon mal einen guten Eindruck gemacht
Sie wurden in einer Plastikbox mit 5 Fächern geliefert, zusätzlich gab es 5 Ersatzhaken und Sprengringe.
Die Haken sind absolut in Ordnung und werden nicht getauscht.
In Natura sehen die kleinen Blinker noch besser aus als auf den Fotos, insgesamt ist die Verarbeitung sehr gut.


----------



## Slick (25. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Man kann günstig einkaufen,aber man sollte nicht gleich den billigsten Mist kaufen.Qualitätsunterschied gib es auch beim Chinesen.

Ich habe auch Wobbler hier,die lagen 1 Tag im Wasser und rosten vor sich hin und andere die nicht rosten.

Ich bin soweit zufrieden mit meinen Snaps,Wirbeln und Wobblern............


----------



## Purist (25. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*



Nelearts schrieb:


> Asia-Artikel können ganz gut sein, müssen aber nicht.
> Z.B. bei Wobblern nur in den Kunststoff eingespritzte Ösen die dann bei einem Drill ausbrechen. Pech für beide Seiten#c



Das Pech kannst du auch bei Markenwobblern haben, viele von denen haben auch keine durchgehenden Drahtachsen, weil das, wenn der Kunststoff robust ist, eigentlich auch kein Problem darstellt. Meine größten Schrottwobbler waren "dt. Markenware" (damals gewiss schon Made in China), bei denen waren die Ösen mit winzig kleinen Schrauben in den Kunststoff geschraubt. Ein paar Würfe und weg waren sie, gut, dass sie nie Fischkontakt hatten. 



Nelearts schrieb:


> Qualität hat halt ihren Preis, der Preis macht aber nicht alles.
> Ich bin da sehr sehr vorsichtig nachdem ich schon schlechte Erfahrungen mit Billigware gemacht habe.



Ich weiß nicht, wie du es machst, aber ich unterziehe auch teure Ware Tests. Nur weil ein ein Wobbler 10€ kostet, heisst das nicht, dass die verwendeten Drillinge in Ordnung sind. 
Da geschätzte 70% sämtlicher Angel(marken)artikel inzwischen aus China kommen und man im Laufe der Jahre so seine Erfahrungen macht, würd ich behaupten, dass Markenware inzwischen auch häufig Qualitätsmängel hat, die es früher nicht gab. Da ist das Wobblerdekor verrutscht, dort der Drilling falsch zusammengelötet, zwei Karabiner falsch gebogen, ein Wirbel zu wenig in der Tüte oder die Tasche schief genäht, alles schon gesehen.


----------



## DeralteSack (25. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Von "günstig" und "Superschnäppchen" kann bei Aliexpress aktuell kaum die Rede sein.

Ich beobachte dort in meinem Warenkorb einige interessante Artikel, die ich nach und nach zu kaufen beabsichtigte, insofern mir der Händler und die andere dort erworbene Ware zusagt.
Leider sind die Preise in den letzten Tagen dermaßen angestiegen, daß ich vorerst von weiteren Einkäufen dort absehe.
Ich kaufe letztlich die Katze im Sack und kenne die Qualität der Ware nicht. Erst nach einem Test kann ich es beurteilen. Wenn der Test positiv war, kaufe ich immer gerne nochmal was nach.


----------



## Purist (25. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*



DeralteSack schrieb:


> Leider sind die Preise in den letzten Tagen dermaßen angestiegen, daß ich vorerst von weiteren Einkäufen dort absehe.



Die feiern 6 Jahre bestehen und haben, um ihre idiotischen Gewinnspielchen ohne finanzielle Verluste durchzubügeln, die Preisschraube angezogen. Abwarten und Teetrinken oder bei Seiten wie "Pandacheck" (die haben auch eine Preissuchmaschine) nach Alternativen umsehen. Bei Banggood gibt's z.B. auch Angelzeug.  Manches gibt's auch günstig über Ebay.


----------



## Darket (26. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Im Zweifel mal über die App reingucken. Aus irgend einem Grund sind viele Artikel da drüber sehr viel günstiger.


----------



## DeralteSack (26. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Einige sind es. Aber ich denke, wenn die Verkaufszahlen wegen der fehlenden Schnäppchen zurückgehen, dann gehen die Preise auch wieder runter. Momentan wollen sie wohl alles in Richtung ihrer App steuern. Wahrscheinlich machen sie auch offiziell morgen schon Werbung, dass jeder, der die App benutzt, einen höheren Rabatt bekommt oder es einen zeitlich limitierten Rabatt auf alles von XX % bekommt.


----------



## ayron (26. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

App bekamst du vor der Angebotsumstellung schon immer ein paar Cent Rabatt.
Hätte gern noch ein bisschen gestöbert, aber bis 29. warten und die App hab ich eh nicht. Doof!
Naja machste nix! Gucken was der Chinese vorhat|kopfkrat


----------



## Nelearts (27. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Die App von Alidingenskirchen interessiert mich hier überhaupt nicht, auch wenn ich da evtl. 0,3785% sparen könnte.
Ich vertraue lieber den althergebrachten Anbietern wie Rapala, Nils Master, Mepps etc.
Die kann ich mir auch beim Fachhändler vor Ort ansehen (der nächste erreichbare ist bei mir allerdings auch ca. 30Km entfernt) und weiss dann was ich habe.
Hier geht es schließlich um Hobby und somit um keine so hoch gesteckten Interessen wie in einem Industrieunternehmen.
Tester von Asia Artikeln akzeptiere ich durchaus, sollen Sie Ihre Erfahrungen, auch durchaus positive, machen. Ich stehe jedoch auf dem Standpunkt, dass man,teilweise vollkommen überteuerte Markenartikel, auch als Gebrauchtware in der Bucht kekommen kann.
Also die Frage: Neu aus Asien mit all den bekannten und oftmals nicht beachteten Umweltgesetzen, hier etablierten Arbeitsgrundlagen etc., dem damit auf Dauer verbundenen Untergang der Fachhändler "vor Ort" usw.
Wir geben hier alle unsere Kohle für ein Hobby aus.
Ein Hobby soll Spass machen. Ich habe keinen Bock auf irgendwelche Asiaten die mir evtl. meine Freizeit versauen.
Und ich brauche auch nicht immer das Neueste Equipment das sich dann doch nur durch optisches Marketingtuning vom Vorgänger unterscheidet.

@U.: Bin mal gespannt auf Deine Erfahrungen. Wir sind ja wieder zur gleichen Zeit am verbotenen See. Evtl. Erfahrungsaustauch dort??
Gruß, H


----------



## arcidosso (28. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Grundsätzlich gebe ich Nelearts recht. Mir kann niemand erzählen, dass zB eine 2013-Rute nicht die eine aus 2016 entspricht. Unterschiedlich ist lediglich die Blankfarbe, mehr aber auch nicht. Quantensprünge sind im Rutenbau auch eher selten.
 Dennoch, dass Kleinmaterial aus Asien besitzt ebenfalls Qualität. Natürlich erspare ich mir am Kaufpreis nicht einen Angelurlaub. Aber ... Angebote anschauen und "Click" , das hat schon was. 
 Ruten und Rollen, die schaue ich mir lieber vor Ort an.
 Das  Sterben der kleinen Einzelhändler ist nicht allein Schuld des asiatische Marktes , sondern auch die der  hiesigen Großhändler. 
 Nun, ich will nicht von Schuld sprechen, sondern lediglich die Ursache. Die Großhändler mit ihren Ladenlokalen und ihrer Internetpräsenz sind schlichtweg leistungsfähiger. Natürlich, persönlicher Kontakt uns Quatschen im Ladenlokal entfällt dann, kann ich aber mit leben.
 Wir alle werden das Rad nicht zurückdrehen können und vermutlich auch nicht wollen. 
 Auf der anderen Seite ...  Wie oft will ich nur mal schnell - örtlich -ein paar Maden kaufen, 3.-€ die Dose. Der Preis an der Kasse ist dennoch 50.-€ , weil ich immer noch was kaufe, was ich "unbedingt" noch haben muss. 
 Übrigens, Maden gibt es bei Aliexpress nicht ..., noch nicht. 

 H., iS Juni schreibe ich noch eine PN.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (28. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*



Nelearts schrieb:


> Also die Frage: Neu aus Asien *mit all den  bekannten und oftmals nicht beachteten Umweltgesetzen, hier etablierten  Arbeitsgrundlagen* etc.,


Und diese werden automatisch besser dadurch das die Artikel durch einen  Großhändler nach Europa transportiert werden? Die Logik erschließt sich  mir leider nicht.

Ist aber auch egal, finde der Thread sollte  jetzt nicht noch weiter durch irgendwelche Moralvorstellungen verwässert  werden, also BTT.


----------



## DeralteSack (28. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Da sich dieser Trööt "China Köder und Angelgerät..." nennt, fallen nur sehr wenige Hersteller aus der Produktpalette, bzw. aus dem Herstellungsland raus!!!|wavey:

Er heißt schließlich nicht "Billigplunder aus 3. Welt Ländern und von 5 jährigen Kinderhänden montiert und Fußbemalt, von dem ich erwarte, dass er nix taugt, weil es zu wenig kostet...".

Die meisten Produkte dieser Art kommen aus China. Nur wenige produzieren in Polen oder anderen Ländern.#6
Also zählen nicht nur Aliexpress-Artikel hier in den Trööt, sondern auch der 200Euronen-Ultra-Extra-Super-Wichtig-Kann-Und-Fängt-Alles-Wobbler vom Ich-Bin-Extra-Teuer-Weil-Ihr-Den-Preis-Bezahlt-Hersteller auch hier hinein.

Zumindest würde ich es so wort-wörtlich interpretieren.|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## DUSpinner (28. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Ich möchte mal hier auf die Schnelle meine Gedanken zu diesem Trööt posten.


  Ja auch ich bin mal vor ein paar Jahren der Geiz ist Geil Mentalität erlegen, indem ich mir ein Dutzend auf der Seite des Anbieters gut aussehende Wobbler zum unschlagbaren Preis bestellt habe. Nach einigen erfolglosen Testangeln  habe ich diese Wobbler in die Tonne geworfen, weil zum einen diese Köder unrund und unnatürlich „liefen“ und die Sprengringe und Drillinge nach 3 Wochen anfingen zu rosten. Ich hatte wenn auch wenig Lehrgeld gezahlt.


  Ein anderer Aspekt, warum diese Sachen so billig hier feilgeboten werden, liegtauch an den ARBEITSBEDINGUNGEN in dem herstellenden Land. 
  Hier nur mal die Stichpunkte: Umweltschutz, Produktpiraterie, Verwendung von gesundheitsgefährdende und in der EU nicht zugelassener Produkte, Kinderarbeit?, für uns Europäer unmenschliche Arbeitsbedingungen etc. pp. 

Jetzt kommt natürlich der berechtigte Einwand, warum  ich trotzdem die o.g. Wobbler bestellt habe.  Der Preis hatte damals meinen Verstand vernebelt und ich wollte mal sehen, wie die Qualität ist und ob man geschützte Marken nachgebaut hatte…


  Wie in diesem Thread bereits beschrieben, werden (noch) keine Köder aus Fernost versandt, man erhält keine kompetente Beratung wie beim Fachhändler um die Ecke und der Service beim Defekt eines Angelgerätes kann nicht mit einem Angelgerätehändlers mithalten. Der Händler um die Ecke zahlt für die  verkauften Angelgerät in D Steuern und sein Umsatz (das Wort Gewinn ist bei sehr vielen kleinen Händlern schon fast ein Fremdwort) nutzt er um den Wirtschaftskreislauf in D mit zu unterstützen. Also Leben und Leben lassen..  Nein, ich verdiene mein Geld nicht mit dem Hobby Angeln.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (28. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*



DUSpinner schrieb:


> Ein anderer Aspekt, warum diese Sachen so billig hier feilgeboten werden, liegtauch an den ARBEITSBEDINGUNGEN in dem herstellenden Land.
> Hier nur mal die Stichpunkte: Umweltschutz, Produktpiraterie, Verwendung von gesundheitsgefährdende und in der EU nicht zugelassener Produkte, Kinderarbeit?, für uns Europäer unmenschliche Arbeitsbedingungen etc. pp.



Dazu kannst du dir gerne nochmals meinen Post durchlesen....

Oder nochmals: Werden die Arbeitsbedingungen und Herstellungsverfahren dadurch besser das der Artikel durch einen Großhändler nach Europa eingeführt werden?

Andere Argumente kann ich ja nachvollziehen, aber lasst doch mal eure scheinheilige Moral aus dem Spiel.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (28. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Und ein höher preisiges Produkt suggeriert deinem Verstand dann, daß dieses 

1.) nicht aus Billiglohnländern kommt
2.) den Umweltschutz fördert
3.) nicht von Kindern hergestellt wurde

etc etc.

Na dann wach mal wieder auf und schau was du so am Leibe trägst, woher dein Handy kommt usw.

Kompetente Beratung beim Fachhändler??
Das ist ausgestorben, jeder Händler muss über die Runden kommen.
Neutrale Beratung kann das nie sein, er will schließlich verkaufen.

Und ich kann darauf mittlerweile auch gut verzichten, wenn mich der örtliche Händler sowieso nur übern Nuckel zieht.

kleines Beispiel dazu:
Ich hatte letztes Jahr beim örtlichen Händler (größter Laden im Umkreis von Magdeburg) ganz simple Stonfo-Knicklichthalter gesucht.
Hat er nicht, kann er aber bestellen.
Ok, dann bestell mir 10 Stk davon, Kostenpunkt 2,50 das Stk.
Ne Woche später Ware da und bezahlt, schlender nochmal durch den Laden und was hängt im Regal?
Stonfo-Knicklichthalter für 1,99 |krach:

Danke, aber verarschen lass ich mich nur einmal.
Daher kauf ich bis auf Würmer/Maden fast alles nur noch online, aber nicht generell nur in Fernost.


----------



## Fr33 (28. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Ist ein weing erschreckend, wenn hier von Arbeitsbedingungen, Umweltbedingungen oder gar CE Zeichen usw. beim Angelgerät geredet wird - ohne sich mal kurz Gedanken darüber zu machen, wo eig 90% des Gerätes herkommt. Egal ob Taiwan, China, Malaisen usw. es macht keinen Unterschied ob man den Kram selber Importiert, oder über nen dt. Händler kauft, der die von seinem Großhändler hat, der die Ware widerrum in einem der Länder fertigen lässt bzw. meistens sich was aus Katalogen dort aussucht, Labeln und versenden lässt. (Sorry für den Schachtelsatz...).


----------



## Purist (28. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*



DUSpinner schrieb:


> Der Händler um die Ecke zahlt für die  verkauften Angelgerät in D Steuern und sein Umsatz (das Wort Gewinn ist bei sehr vielen kleinen Händlern schon fast ein Fremdwort) nutzt er um den Wirtschaftskreislauf in D mit zu unterstützen. Also Leben und Leben lassen..  Nein, ich verdiene mein Geld nicht mit dem Hobby Angeln.



Das kann der Händler um die Ecke auch weiterhin tun, solange ihm die großen inländischen Versender nicht die Kundschaft kosten. In China gibt es direkt praktisch keine bekannte Markenware zu günstigeren Preisen für Endkunden. 
Bei dem Thema geht's aber gar nicht nur um den armen kleinen Einzelhändler, der über die Runden kommen muss, es geht um viele (nicht alle) Angelgerätemarken und deren Geschäftsmodell. 

Die Waren, die man dort in China bestellt, gibt's hier entweder überhaupt nicht, das betrifft vor allem chinesische Marken, oder es ist Ware, die man hier seit den 1970er Jahren unter einem Markenlabel kaufen kann, die aber eigentlich chinesische Noname/oder Markenware sind. 

Bezüglich der Steuern läuft das alles in völlig legalem Rahmen ab, wer dort drüben Großeinkäufe macht, zahlt auch brav seine Umsatzsteuer drauf. Dass die bei 15 qualitativ hochwertigen Wobblern noch nicht greift, zeigt wie absurd das Preisgefälle in der Branche inzwischen geworden ist.


----------



## Fattony (30. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Die lagen Heute im Postfach - Kein Unterschied zu denen aus dem Fachhandel bis auf den Preis. 2,- für 10STK inkl. Versand ist natürlich der Hammer.

Warte trotzdem noch auf einige Sachen - bei ein paar ist der Käuferschutz nur noch 2 Wochen aufrecht .. Hoffe die kommen bald!

Ansonsten muss ich den Verkäufer kontaktieren - mal schauen wie es dann mit dem Service aussieht. 

Lg

Toni


----------



## Der_rheinangler (31. März 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Und ein höher preisiges Produkt suggeriert deinem Verstand dann, daß dieses
> 
> 1.) nicht aus Billiglohnländern kommt
> 2.) den Umweltschutz fördert
> ...


 
 Genau so sehe ich das auch. Mein Händler vor Ort hat leider auch gerade für meine Ansprüche so gut wie keine Auswahl. Gerade bei Kunstködern. Kleinteile sind meist schlecht sortiert und sehr ausgesucht, so dass "schnell mal ein paar Wirbel kaufen" oft auch in die Hose geht weil einfach nicht da. Für mich gibt es keinen Grund meinen örtlichen Händler zu besuchen.

 Zudem muss ich dann noch ganz klart sagen dass z.B. die ach so qualitativ hochwertige  deutsche  Firma Balzer  bei mir für stumpfe Haken, rostende Metallteile und schief laufende Wobbler steht. Und das basiert nicht nur auf der Erfahrung von einem Teil sondern ist über Jahre gewachsen

 Ich habe nichts dagegen auch mal 15-20 Euro für einen Wobbler zu bezahlen oder gebraucht für 10 zu kaufen. Dann erwarte ich aber auch eine entsprechende Gegenleistung. 

 Panne ist halt wenn ich einen für 7-10 € kaufe, da alles weg rostet und eh nie scharfe Haken dran waren. Da bekomme ich bei Ali mehr Qualität für deutlich weniger. 

 Nach ein paar Bestellungen weis ich wo ich gute Qualität für wenig Geld bekomme.


----------



## Fattony (2. April 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Ich frage mich wie hier nun die Chancen stehen..

Ein Versuch wäre es wert |rolleyes

http://de.aliexpress.com/item/Light..._9&btsid=652560a5-44aa-4df2-9072-38d18893e26f


http://www.amazon.de/Spro-Aluminium-Splitring-Multifunktionszange-Angelzange/dp/B00BNS11QU


----------



## DeralteSack (2. April 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

http://www.amazon.de/Lixada-Luftfahrt-Aluminium-Sicherheit-Landyard/dp/B0116G2NSI/ref=pd_sim_sbs_200_7?ie=UTF8&dpID=41mtrtBDSXL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160%2C160_&refRID=1B5Q0M1CJZ63983PR943

Das passt wohl eher!


----------



## Fattony (2. April 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Ahh perfekt! Dankeschön!

Trotzdem um einiges billiger. hmm


----------



## buzzypuster (2. April 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Hat hier jemand schon mal ne kleinere Spinnrute aus China bestellt ? Suche zurzeit eine kurze Rute fürs spinnen auf Barsche, da ich gerne bzw überwiegend Wobbler oder Gummis benutze, wirds wohl was allroundermässiges werden müssen. Jemand eine Idee oder einen Erfahrungsbericht ?


----------



## Fattony (2. April 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*



buzzypuster schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand schon mal ne kleinere Spinnrute aus China bestellt ? Suche zurzeit eine kurze Rute fürs spinnen auf Barsche, da ich gerne bzw überwiegend Wobbler oder Gummis benutze, wirds wohl was allroundermässiges werden müssen. Jemand eine Idee oder einen Erfahrungsbericht ?



In einem anderen Thread wurde diese Rute erwähnt:

http://de.aliexpress.com/item/cheap..._9&btsid=dfa8a1bc-4be8-4428-aaca-c292f8007693


----------



## Darket (2. April 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Ja, ich hab die erwähnt und auch bestellt. Ist aber noch nicht da und wird wohl auch noch ein paar Wochen auf sich warten lassen. Werde berichten so bald sie eintrudelt.


----------



## buzzypuster (3. April 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Top, da freu ich mich schon drauf. Optisch sieht die Rute ja schon mal ziemlich gut aus, bin mal gespannt.


----------



## Darket (3. April 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Ich bin nicht so der wahnsinns Rutencrack, von daher alles mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Von den Bildern her wirkt die ja eher weniger straff (vorsichtig formuliert), insofern bin ich nicht sicher, ob die so richtig gummitauglich ist. Habe mir die als Ergänzung nach unten zu meiner L-Rute bestellt, bzw. um ein, zwei mal im Jahr am Forellenbach mit Hardbaits zu fischen.


----------



## ayron (7. April 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Langsam trudeln die ersten Päckchen ein. Werde heute mal ein paar Bilder und Meinungen zu den Sachen einstellen. Eine Sache wurde hier bis jetzt noch nicht gezeigt und kommt deutlich günstiger aus China. |rolleyes


----------



## Slick (7. April 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Erzähl|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## ayron (8. April 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Bisschen verspätet, aber nun gut.

Habe mir 50 Kunstköderrasseln für 6€ bestellt. Gibt es bei Ali in verschiedenen Größen. Die Ware war komplett und es gab noch 4 komische Kunstmaden extra. Beim Händler vor Ort sind die ja teilweise teurer als Gold#d


----------



## magut (8. April 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

hast einen Link?


----------



## ayron (8. April 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*



magut schrieb:


> hast einen Link?



http://de.aliexpress.com/wholesale?catId=100005453&initiative_id=AS_20160408115058&origin=y&SearchText=glass+rattle

Ich habe meine bei Greenfishing bestellt#h


----------



## magut (9. April 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Danke !!!
l.G.
Mario


----------



## Jerkman (9. April 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Hallo zusammen.

Hatte bereits im letzten Jahr das Vergnügen mit "billigen" Wobblern (Flachläufer) zu fischen und kann nichts negatives darüber schreiben. Die Teile haben ein sehr gutes Laufverhalten und waren genauso fängig wie die teuren die man hier bekommt. 

VG Jerkman


----------



## Laichzeit (14. April 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

http://de.aliexpress.com/item/2-7-3-6-4-5-5-4-6-3-7-2M-Stream-Fishing-Rod-Carbon/32557648507.html

Heute bin ich endlich an meine fernöstliche "Stippe" gekommen.
Ich hab 16,83€ bezahlt.

Das Teil ist geschlosen 72cm, ausgefahren 6,9m lang und wiegt 279 Gramm.







Die Rute schwabbelt recht wenig, was mich bei fast 7m Länge echt erstaunt. Durch das geringe Gewicht kann man die Rute angenehm in einer Hand halten, zum Werfen braucht man aber beide.

Ich habe versucht, ein 3 Gramm Klemmblei an einer rutenlangen 20er Mono zu werfen.
Anfangs flog das Blei in alle Richtungen, außer nach vorne.
Wenn man einen langsamen Überkopfwurf ausführt, streckt sich die Schnur dann doch erstaunlich gerade und man kann sehr präzise werfen.

Bin schon gespannt, wie sich das Teil am Wasser macht.


----------



## DUSpinner (14. April 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Zur Not kannst du in der Laichzeit Katzen, die am Ufer auf Fisch aus sind, damit vertreiben...   Lol Lol


----------



## RedWolf (14. April 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Bin mal auf deinen Bericht gespannt


----------



## Sicmatron (15. April 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Meine Wirbel sind da weil auch angekommen ich habe mir gleich welche mit Snaps bestellt, da man damit auch günstiger wegkommt als einzeln zu bestellen und mir gefummel ersparen will. Der Wirbel ist Größe 6. Der Wirbel ganz rechts ist ein Spro Wirbel zum Vergleich.
Hier hab ich die Wirbel bestellt  sind auch mal wieder im Angebot.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (17. April 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Wenns mal wieder auf Waller gehen soll

http://de.aliexpress.com/item/Free-Shipping-10-Pcs-Black-Nickel-Fishing-Hook-For-Freshwater/32378037950.html?detailNewVersion=2

Hatte Größe 7/0 bestellt, Haken sind sehr stabil und scharf.
Allerdings fallen sie doch etwas größer aus, wie dort angegeben.
Sollte man evtl. mit berücksichtigen.


----------



## Garstling (18. April 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Also ich habe mich auch mal an einigen Kunstködern von unseren asiatischen Freunden vergangen.

Die hier gab's für 5,90 (Versand kostenlos). Es sind 100 Stück, der Gummi ist angenehm weich und die Farbauswahl super. Lediglich der Eigengeruch ist etwas chemisch, aber ich vermute das verliert sich schnell.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lollo (18. April 2016)

wie köderst du die an ??


----------



## Garstling (18. April 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Dropshot oder auf nen winzigen jigkopf.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lollo (18. April 2016)

weis jemand auf aliexpress solche Drahtspiralen für offsethaken


----------



## Fattony (18. April 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Musste mich entschieden ob ich das hier reinposte oder in den Eimerthread :q

Auf alle Fälle ist der Falteimer Heute angekommen. Von der Haptik her, äußerst hochwertig verarbeitet. Fängt bei der Kordel der Schutztasche an und hört beim Eimer auf.

Vorteile: Äußerst kleines Packmaß, Schutztasche, DICHT!

Genau, dicht ist er. Und das ist auf alle Fälle schon einmal das Wichtigste.

Nachteile: Die Außenhaut saugt sich mit Wasser an! Meiner Meinung nach ein nicht tragbarer Nachteil. Hätte mir hier einen imprägnierten Stoff gewünscht. Schlussendlich kann ich den Eimer dann als nassen Sack in die Tasche zurückstopfen -> ergo, er stinkt dann sicherlich.

Der Test mit Futter kommt natürlich noch.

Was mir noch gefällt: Die 2 Tragegriffe, ausreichend stark. Weiters eine kleine Schlaufe um leicht Wasser rauskippen zu können. Also alles schön durchdacht.

Fazit: Ein guter und günstiger Falteimer der mit einer Imprägnierung sicherlich für meinen Einsatz reicht!

Das Packmaß ist natürlich genial für alle die mal schnell ans Wasser müssen. Rein in den Rucksack und ein sperriges Teil weniger.

So! Genug über Eimer gesprochen.

LG

Toni


----------



## sam1000-0 (19. April 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*



lollo schrieb:


> weis jemand auf aliexpress solche Drahtspiralen für offsethaken



Ich hab sowas gekauft bei Aliexpress.
In der Suchfunktion "gummifische pin" eingeben und schon sind sie aufgelistet.


----------



## fischbär (19. April 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Ich habe für den Zweck mittlerweile Speere für Boilies von MS Range im Einsatz. Gibt's für 2 Euro für einen Haufen. Habe auch nen Thread dafür gemacht hier


----------



## Darket (20. April 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*



Fattony schrieb:


> In einem anderen Thread wurde diese Rute erwähnt:
> 
> http://de.aliexpress.com/item/cheap..._9&btsid=dfa8a1bc-4be8-4428-aaca-c292f8007693



Habe die Rute heute vom Zoll geholt und erstmal ausgepackt. Macht auf den ersten Blick nen ganz soliden Eindruck, Aktion würde ich sagen eher semiparabolisch, hat im hinteren Drittel vom Blank durchaus Kraft, jedenfalls für so leichtes Gerät.
Das Eigengewicht der Rute ist gefühlt schon mal sehr gering, gewogen habe ich aber noch nicht. Verarbeitung ist auch ok, paar optische Schönheitsfehler bei der lackierung der Ringwicklungen (nicht symmetrisch), aber die Ringe in einer Flucht, auch bei Markenprodukten im nicht so hochpreisigen Segment keine Selbstverständlichkeit. Beim Rollenhalter bin ich nicht so sicher, muss aber noch probeweise ne Rolle draufschrauben, auf den ersten Blick wirkt der etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. Was auffällt ist, dass die Kunststoffteile einen sehr beißenden Plastikgeruch verströmen. Insgesamter Ersteindruck: Zu dem Preis nix falsch gemacht, muss sich aber noch am Wasser beweisen, was vor Mai hier nicht möglich ist.


----------



## Saka (29. April 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

@phirania
wo bekommt man diese Leopard Wobbler aus dem Video zu Kaufen?


----------



## dennisk19899 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Spinnerbaits aus der buchts sind Top kosten vill 2 euro 
und fangen sehr gut  vor dem angeln wird immer einen ordentlichen zugtest gemacht, bis jetzt haben sie immer gehalten.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

http://de.aliexpress.com/item/2015-8STRANDS-300M-Brand-Super-Strong-Japan-Multifilament-PE-Braided-Fishing-Line-15-20-30-40/32398502590.html

in 200LB für Wallervorfächer. Das langt bis ich mit nem Rollator zum Angeln fahre.:q
Qualitativ merk ich kaum bis gar kein Unterschied zu den gängigen Leader die man hier so kaufen kann.
Nur für den Preis bekomm ich hier lediglich wenige Meter

EDIT: fast vergessen

http://de.aliexpress.com/item/20Pcs-Size-0-1-2-4-6-7-8-Stainless-Steel-Fishing-Heavy-Duty-Ball-Bearing/32614132871.html

In Größe 8 (125kg) als 20 Stück Packung. Da spart man doch einiges gegenüber hierzulande


----------



## AllroundAlex (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Mit Kunstködern habe ich bisher (fast) nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Lediglich eine Lieferung (5Stk) Wobbler war nicht so doll. Da sind die Haken und Sprengringe nach dem ersten Einsatz am Wasser angerostet.

Ich bin jetzt mal auf die nächste Lieferung gespannt. Werde mich nach dem Test dann hier melden.

Zum Thema Großzubehör (BellyBoot) habe ich hier am Board auch schon mal einen Beitrag geschrieben. Check: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=314149


----------



## Sicmatron (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Zum Thema China Belly Boot kann ich was schreiben, da ich das Black Staker V Belly Boot habe was es vor einigen Jahren auf Ebay gab. Ich habe es nicht mehr gefunden weder auf Ebay noch auf Ali. Aber es war defintiv einigen top Belly booten sehr ähnlich. Nach rund 8 Jahren im Keller gammeln habe ich es nun wieder herausgeholt und aufgepumpt und es ist immer noch tip top und ich bin mit ihm etwas auf dem Bodensee herumgepaddelt. Damals auf Ebay neu rund 120€ während die anderen vergleichbaren BBs um die 250-450€ gekostet haben. Also soweit habe ich mit einem china BB keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht.

Von der Form her entsprach es ca. diesem Ali BB


----------



## Windelwilli (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Ich habe vor, mich für den Norwegenurlaub mit der Schnur hier einzudecken.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/261941361572?var=560762118212

Da das Zeug ja aus China angeschippert kommt, bleibt das doch bestimmt auch beim Zoll hängen.
Wie sind da die Erfahrungen?
Muss ich da noch Märchensteuer nachzahlen (was den super Einkaufspreis ja wieder relativiert)  und muss ich das dann vielleicht sogar noch selber beim Zoll abholen? 

Gruß, Andreas |kopfkrat


----------



## RedWolf (1. Juni 2016)

Bei Artikeln über 22€ (bis 150€) sind es glaub ich werden Einfuhrunsatzsteuer fällig also ja, du musst noch folgendes beim Zoll Zahlen: (EK-Preis+Versand)*0,19

Bei der Lieferzeit musst du eben aufpassen das kann schnell mal an die 6-8 Wochen dauern...


----------



## ayron (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

So letztes Paket ist auch da. Was zum Basteln[emoji299] 

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI U8825-1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## fischbär (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Oh, sehr schön.


----------



## Revilo62 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*



RedWolf schrieb:


> Bei Artikeln über 22€ (bis 150€) sind es glaub ich werden Einfuhrunsatzsteuer fällig also ja, du musst noch folgendes beim Zoll Zahlen: (EK-Preis+Versand)*0,19
> 
> .



@red wolf,  nicht ganz korrekt gerechnet, um den Gesamtpreis zu ermitteln mußt Du die Mehrwertsteuer anders rechnen
Einkaufspreis + Versandkosten *1,19 , dann wird ein Schuh draus

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Windelwilli (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Hab jetzt mal die Schnur im Wert von zusammen 110 Euro bestellt.  Hab zwar dazugeschrieben, das bitte jede Spule wegen Zoll/Steuer separat verschickt werden soll, sieht aber nicht so  aus als wenn's in Chinaland jemanden interessiert hat. Heute morgen kamen nämlich zwei Sendungsnummern per Mail, was für mich zwei Pakete heißt. Naja, mal abwarten wie lange die bis Germany brauchen. 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bimmelrudi (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Dann bist wohl selbst schuld wenn du Bestellungen so sammelst, daß derartige Beträge zusammenkommen.
Hätte man auch problemlos separieren können, spätestens beim klick auf kaufen.
Dem freundlichen Händler dafür nun den Bock zu geben, ist irgendwie nicht die feine Art. Der wird seinen Teil schon erfüllen.

Abgesehen davon kalkuliert man dann eh die Steuer mit ein wenn man höhere Beträge ordert, alles andere wäre vorsätzlicher Steuerbetrug.

Das Zeug landet sowieso beim Zoll, egal wieviel es gekostet hat und was da draufklebt. War bei bis auf 2 Lieferungen bei mir generell so. Und die meiste Zeit wirds da rumliegen, die Lieferung selber nach Deutschland dauert keine Woche.


----------



## jkc (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Naja, sinngemäß stimme ich da zu. Denke es wäre sinnvoller gewesen eigenhändig getrennt zu bestellen, und ggf. zu warten bis die erste Bestellung unterwegs ist, ist ja auch nicht so, dass Dir im Vorfeld nicht dazu geraten wurde und genügend Zeit vorhanden gewesen wäre.

Grüße JK


----------



## RedWolf (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Hallo zusammen, mal eine Frage. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Noeby Wobblern und GuFis? Sind die zu empfehlen?


----------



## Lukaszz (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Schau mal im ´´Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?´´ nachhttp://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=280165&page=110 

auf der letzten Seite sag Darknet was über die gummis


----------



## RedWolf (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*



Lukaszz schrieb:


> Schau mal im ´´Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?´´ nachhttp://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=280165&page=110
> 
> auf der letzten Seite sag Darknet was über die gummis



Danke dir  aber er sagt da ja auch nicht so viel drüber ^^ nur dass er sie mal geordert hat


----------



## Darket (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Richtig, Habe gestern erst bestellt, insofern keine Ahnung was die wirklich taugen. Mir sind die v.a. Wegen der Mad Wag Klone ins Auge gestochen. Da ich das Keitech-Original echt klasse finde, fielen mir die halt auf. Ich berichte dann in zwei bis acht Wochen gern mal näheres. Wie gesagt gibts auch Swing Impact Klone und irgendwas sah glaube ich auch sehr nach Easy Shiner aus. Bin gespannt ob die hinsichtlich der Gummimischung ans Original rankommen und ebenfalls wie die geflavourt sind.


----------



## lolfisch (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Wollte auch mal eine Ali Erfahrung teilen.
Und zwar habe ich mir diese Pistolenzange bestellt.



http://www.pic-upload.de/view-32506086/pst.jpg.html
Bezahlt habe ich 3,49€ inkl. Versand über die App.
Ich bin mehr als zufrieden mit diesem Produkt und glaube, dass der Unterschied zu dieser Markenzange (ca.18€) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  lediglich die Tasche ist.
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-32506093/pst2.jpg.html
Kaufdatum und Ankunft bei mir lagen 12 Tage auseinander.


https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Deco...lt&btsid=e1792552-b644-456f-9bf2-94a9cfd8fb56


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Tcha ich würde gerne auch bei Ali bestellen aber die nehmen  kein 
PayPal


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Finde ich gut die ebay-Krake nicht zu akzeptieren.

Nehmen die normale Bank-Kreditkarten oder was?


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Ich überlege wie ich da noch bezahlen kann #c


----------



## ronram (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Gibt es nicht so prepaid Kreditkarten?
Vllt bietet die eigene Bank ja auch Giropay an.

...Es gibt Banken, die wissen gar nichts von Giropay, bieten es aber trotzdem an. So ist es mir ergangen.
"Giropay? Ach, das ist doch dieses neue-" "Nein! Das ist Paydirekt. Giropay bieten Sie schon seit x Jahren an." :-D

Ich nutze bei Ali keine KK mehr.
Schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Rennerei zur Bank und zur Polizei.
Hatte auf einmal itunes Abbuchungen auf der KK, obwohl ich nie im Leben itunes genutzt habe... (und die KK auch nur bei AliE verwendet habe, nie damit außer Haus bezahlt habe, nicht an Freunde weitergegeben habe, usw.).


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Giropay
https://www.giropay.de/kaeufer/
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giropay

liest sich ja fast zu gut ...
reicht das bis ins ferne China und Ali?

Nachtrag: einige schreiben nun, sie tun damit. 
Interessant ist das für die günstige Massenbestellung von "Wegwerfware".


----------



## ronram (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Das Geld geht auf ein AliE Konto in Deutschland.
Giropay steht nur deutschen Kunden zur Verfügung. 

Ist eine ganz feine Bezahlmethode. Leider haben es die Banken versäumt dafür ein wenig Werbung zu machen.
Schade eigentlich.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Also meine Bank nimmt am giropay nicht teil.

Schon Arg welche Steine  einen in den Weg gelegt werden Hauptsache man kann keine Biligsachen aus dem Ausland kaufen .


----------



## Sicmatron (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Nunja Kreditkarte ist halt Weltweit Standard nur nicht in Deutschland. Wenn du mal im Urlaub weiter weg bist kommst du ohne auch nicht klar.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

(Amerikan'ske) Kreditkarte und Paypal ist schaisse - geh da mal hin und beschwere dich und erreiche was. 
Versuche mal ein Paypal Konto in Luxemburg zu kündigen - null Reaktion und null Response. 
Bleibt einem sicherheitshalber nur das Bankkonto zu löschen. 

Brauche ich beides nicht wieder, sehr viel weniger Stress mit der  Kontrolle, und die täglichen Emails mit "besorgten" Anfragen der beoabchten Unregelmäßigkeiten oder Erpressungen lassen mich nur noch grinsen. 

Fällt unter die Rubrik: Dinge die die Welt nicht (mehr) braucht!

Wenn die Sparkasse um die Ecke das managed, kann man da auch direkt hinwackeln.


----------



## Purist (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*



fischmeisterp schrieb:


> Schon Arg welche Steine  einen in den Weg gelegt werden Hauptsache man kann keine Biligsachen aus dem Ausland kaufen .



Alternativ kannst du auch bei Ebay Ausschau halten, manchmal haben die gleichen AliExpresshändler dort sogar minimal niedrigere Preise. Selbst bei Amazon tummeln sich inzwischen Chinahändler, aber das ist eher für größeren Kram. 

Natürlich könntest du dir auch ein zusätzliches kostenfreies Direktbank Girokonto aufmachen, wo Giropay unterstützt wird- aber nur für Ali halte ich das auch für übertrieben |rolleyes


----------



## RedWolf (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Oder einfach mal bei N26.com schauen. Die bieten kostenlose Prepaid Kreditkarten an. Das Beste: man kann Sie nach dem Zahlvorgang sperren und vieles weitere 

Neu Bei Aliexpress ist übrigens AliPay, ähnlich wie PayPal bei eBay werden hier die Kreditkartendaten nur noch an AliPay- sprich Aliexpress weitergegeben. Man muss sich allerdings acuh registrieren.


----------



## jigga1986 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Bitte mehr Berichte und weniger diskutieren 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bimmelrudi (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*



fischmeisterp schrieb:


> Also meine Bank nimmt am giropay nicht teil.



Vielleicht mal darüber nachdenken die Bank zu wechseln.
Kann ja nur ne sehr kleine Provinzbank sein wenn die kein Giropay anbietet. Das ist doch mittlerweile normaler Standard bei jedem hier in Deutschland bekannten Bankinstitut.
Mir würde jedenfalls so spontan nicht ein Bankinstitut einfallen, welches das nicht anbietet.
Online-Einkäufe sind heutzutage völlig normal und online-Banking ebenfalls.
Wenn sich eine Bank dem entschließt hat sie auf dem Markt auch nichts verloren...sorry, aber ist so.


----------



## RedWolf (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Hallo zusammen,

Hat von euch schon mal wer die China Zalts in der Hand gehabt?

Greetz
RedWolf


----------



## magut (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

ja -- bin zufrieden damit --haben alle was gefangen.
Hb sicherheitshalber die Ösen mit superkleber (nach)abgedichtet. Nur die Drillinge waren zu schwer. nach dem wechsel liefen die alle gut.
LG
Mario


----------



## RedWolf (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Was für Drillinge hast du denn dran? Dann kann ich die ja schon mal vorab bestellen


----------



## man1ac (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Ich frage hier nochmal wegen Forellen Ködern (Wobbler ~50-60mm und >5g (Baitcaster))...
Bisher habe ich nur ein Wlure Crankbait (C547) finden können. Hat jemand sonst noch Empfehlungen?


----------



## Forelle74 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Hi,
wenn du im normalen"ebay" die englischen köder Begriffe eingibst
Lure oder Crank Bait...
bekommst du auch Haufenweise Chinaseiten.
Problemlos mit Paypal zu bezahlen und Ebay Käuferschutz.
Alle Preise in Euro.

Hab schön öfters kleinkram bestellt, und nie Probleme gehabt.
Hab zum ersten mal Wobbler und ne Angelrolle bestellt.
Wenns da ist werde ich hier berichten obs was taugt 

Hier mal die Wobbler die ich bestellt 

hab:http://www.ebay.de/itm/262494820861?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Gibts aber alle Varianten dort, als Minnow, Jerk,Crank und,und...


----------



## magut (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*



RedWolf schrieb:


> Was für Drillinge hast du denn dran? Dann kann ich die ja schon mal vorab bestellen




da benutze ich Derzeit VMC die ich im 100 Pack bei meinem Händler vor Ort bestelle (14-16.- nach Größe)
LG
Mario


----------



## magut (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

hat jemand Weitwurfwobbler wie die Spöket gefunden?
LG
Mario


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (23. März 2017)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit diesen Haken? https://de.aliexpress.com/store/product/Angelhaken-Hartstahl-Str-me-K-der-Fishing-Bass-Lure-Haken-Widerhaken-Einzigen-Haken-F-r-Angeln/338129_32676178846.html?spm=2114.12010612.0.0.m6MAbX

Wollte einige meiner Crankbaits auf Schonhaken umrüsten und die VMC sind im Vergleich ja unverschämt teuer.


----------



## 2Fast2Real (26. März 2017)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Gibts beim freundlichen ali auch einzelhaken mit wiederhaken zum umrüsten von wobblern etc.?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G531F mit Tapatalk


----------



## mittellandchannel (26. März 2017)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*



2Fast2Real schrieb:


> Gibts beim freundlichen ali auch einzelhaken mit wiederhaken zum umrüsten von wobblern etc.?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G531F mit Tapatalk



Schau doch mal selbst^^ www.aliexpress.com


----------



## jkc (26. März 2017)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

Hi, gibt es definitv, meine hier im Thread wurden schon mal welche in der letzten Zeit (rd. 2 Monate) erwähnt; Suchwort z.B. "inline hook"

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/BKK-...lgo_pvid=f3e89395-af07-40b1-85e5-a266fa1d3080
Edit: Das ist allerdings eine recht derbe Ausführung...

Grüße JK


----------



## Angler9999 (26. März 2017)

Neues von Gestern


----------



## 2Fast2Real (26. März 2017)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*



mittellandchannel schrieb:


> Schau doch mal selbst^^ www.aliexpress.com


Vielen dank du warst eine riesen hilfe....
[emoji35]  ob du es glaubst oder nicht ich weiss die adresse vom ali!

Gesendet von meinem SM-G531F mit Tapatalk



@jkc : danke dir für den suchbegriff und den link. Damit kann ich was anfangen [emoji106]


----------



## OSSSSE (26. März 2017)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 255095
> 
> Neues von Gestern
> Anhang anzeigen 255096


Hast du einen Link? Der Jerk sieht sehr interessant aus

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Angler9999 (27. März 2017)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*



OSSSSE schrieb:


> Hast du einen Link? Der Jerk sieht sehr interessant aus
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk



Auch diese sind bereits verlinkt worden ... hier zb.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=280165&page=159


----------



## postmaster (27. März 2017)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*



OSSSSE schrieb:


> Hast du einen Link? Der Jerk sieht sehr interessant aus
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk



Dass müssten die hier sein:

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/6pcs-lot-7cm-27-5g-with-tail-Jerkbait-balance-sinking-fishing-lure/32492194008.html?shortkey=rQnuaqyy&addresstype=600&aff_platform=link-c-tool&cpt=1490597237955&sk=y7QvNB6&aff_trace_key=1f7946a0e6da41bcba96ffb49ead92d1-1490597237955-07800-y7QvNB6


Den Keschermagnet habe ich auch bestellt... 

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Strong-Pull-Release-Magnetic-Net-Gear-Release-Tool-Lanyard-Cable-cord-For-Fly-Fishing-Tackle-accessory/32495161688.html?aff_platform=product&cpt=1490597207491&sk=62nqZ3b&aff_trace_key=f33933d484854e4eaf17bf1b8da301d8-1490597207491-02583-62nqZ3b


----------



## Bibbelmann (27. März 2017)

*AW: China Köder und Angelgerät: Erfahrung und Fangergebnisse*

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Strong-Pull-Release-Magnetic-Net-Gear-Release-Tool-Lanyard-Cable-cord-For-Fly-Fishing-Tackle-accessory/32598909272.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.264.cPw8zr


----------

